# Lead up to Wales Rally GB



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Had some fun yesterday looking through older shots from previous years so thought I'd reprocess some and post them up to get you in the mood  (still got some negatives to scan in from 2002/2003)

#1
Ostberg flying high at Sweetlamb 2012









#2
Margam 2010









#3
Solberg in 2006 at shakedown in Penllergaer forest - great place, would love to see some more cars through there these days









#4
Solberg going in to a 90 right a bit too hot at Brechfa in 2007. Those were the days, shot on a 30D!









#5
Loeb heading for another world title on a wet Epynt at dusk - 2009 (one of my all time fave images)









#6
Atmosphere - Brechfa 2007









will put some more up soon

cheers,
drew


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff :thumb: bobble hat and air horns ready to go:thumb: cracking pics mate:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

s29nta said:


> Top stuff :thumb: bobble hat and air horns ready to go:thumb: cracking pics mate:thumb:


hah yeh, bring it on :thumb::thumb: cheers


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Hope to see plenty of pics on ere after the event mate.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Can only squeeze in one day this year unfortunately - can't miss it though, done it every year since 2002 :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Where you goin? Cloceanog is on my list not been there for a few years.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic shots, im loking at taking my son, but not sure where to go to watch, sunday is my only day.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

s29nta said:


> Where you goin? Cloceanog is on my list not been there for a few years.


Probably either sweetlamb or hafren, heading from the south so it's my closest at 2 1/2 hours


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Hafren! I got the bug now can't wait:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Ticket wise need to order before 5th nov for delivery - some stages are pay on the gate 

http://www.walesrallygb.com/


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Was out in Salou last week for the rally,standing on hillside in shorts and t-shirt in 28 degree heat,donald duck standing about in the forests of Wales with water running out of the bottom of your clobber.Certainly recommend the Salou rally for a cheap weekend away.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

buckas said:


> Had some fun yesterday looking through older shots


You shoud have been out taking more shots as they were testing Wed/Thurs..:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice shots, 2 is my fave.


----------

